# Sharp Cash Register Not Working



## CourtneyCard (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a Sharp Electronic Cash Register (XE-A207) that will not turn on. We had a power outage and the register did not turn back on afterwards. I have tried removing the SD card, unplugging it and plugging it back in, changed power sockets. Everything else works but the register won't turn on. Any suggestions?


----------

